# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Prefiksi i tel në Kosovë?

## maratonomak

pershendetje.
kush e din si e ka prefiksin kosova ?

nese do te maresh nga europa , cfare prefiksi duhert me perdor per te mare nje nr celulari ne kosove?
flm

----------


## valdetshala

> pershendetje.
> kush e din si e ka prefiksin kosova ?
> 
> nese do te maresh nga europa , cfare prefiksi duhert me perdor per te mare nje nr celulari ne kosove?
> flm


Nese thirre ne IPKO  +38649......
                        VALA +37744......
                        Mobtel per fat te keq  +38164 ose 65.......

----------

